
Critical Thinking Mapping - davidbarker
http://en.arguman.org/
======
fatiherikli
The source code is available on github:

[http://github.com/arguman/arguman.org](http://github.com/arguman/arguman.org)

------
Kinnard
This is awesome. I'd love to machine learn this data set.

